# Will the Apple Cinema Display work via VGA?



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2005)

I have 2 VGA monitors going to a VGA splitter, and I bought the Apple 20" Cinema Display. I only realized it had a DVI output and no VGA, after I purchased the monitor. I bought a DVI (Female) to VGA (Male) to connect to my splitter, but it doesn't work?

Will it not work?

Thanks in advance.
Dean


----------



## Felipe_22 (Jul 23, 2005)

What computer are you on? You bought a 20" cinema display and dont have a card with a DVI connection? 

You might want to try plugging it straight into the VGA port (without the splitter: why are your using a splitter?)

Good luck


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2005)

Hi Felipe,

The problem is that I have 3 monitors. 2 which display the same desktop, and the other, it's own desktop. The 2 which display the same desktop are connected to an IOGEAR VGA (1 In/4 Out splitter). The monitors are connected via VGA, but the NEW Apple Cinema Display, doesn't have VGA, only DVI, so when I connected it to the IOGEAR splitter, I had to purchase a DVI (Female) to VGA (Male) adapter from Radio Shack (Model 15-1066 in case you're interested), but nothing seems to appear on the screen. 

I own a recording studio, and need several monitors to run a program called Pro Tools. 

Any other suggestions would be appreciated. 

Thanks again 
Dean


----------



## Imagine (Jul 23, 2005)

Anyone know if this will work on a G5 with 2 20" Apple monitors?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5222459742&category=51050&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1

Thanks
Dean


----------



## Fiesta:mac (Jul 23, 2005)

Lets make things clear.
D-sub15 is the plug, not VGA.
VGA is a resolution, 640x480@60hz.
Both DVI-D and D-SUB can produce a VGA signal.

The difference is that D-SUB works with analog RGB, which means that each color is produced and transmitted analogically (by a couple of pins on the plug), and seperately, synced together by some other pins. 100% ANALOG.

DVI-D works both Digitally and Analogically. That means that an adapter cable like the one that powerbooks and macminis come with (Male DVI to Male D-SUB) can give  a DVI-D only machine the ability to work with a D-SUB monitor. 
THERES NO WAY YOU CAN INVERT THIS WITH JUST AN ADAPTOR!
Analog RGB cannot give you a full DVI plug without a signal converor/digitizers.
These are very expensive (good quality - 300$) and i would suggest that you change all your AGP cards with DVI providing ones than buying a thing like this!
Then, you'll only have to buy a cheap DVI - splitter, and youre ok!


----------



## albloom (Jul 23, 2005)

No, it won't work. Apple sells an adaptor, but it is
very picky about what systems and graphics cards
it plays well with. I learned that the hard way.


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 24, 2005)

Imagine said:
			
		

> Anyone know if this will work on a G5 with 2 20" Apple monitors?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=5222459742&category=51050&ssPageName=WDVW&rd=1
> 
> ...


 
i would imagine that it would work, but both monitors coming off the splitter would show the same signal (mirror mode) and there would be no way to split them up.  this would be purely for monitoring and displaying. (classroom environment, for example)


----------



## Imagine (Jul 24, 2005)

Lt Major Burns said:
			
		

> i would imagine that it would work, but both monitors coming off the splitter would show the same signal (mirror mode) and there would be no way to split them up.  this would be purely for monitoring and displaying. (classroom environment, for example)




That's exactly what I want. Seeing it's a DELL product, would it work on a G5?

Thanks


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 27, 2005)

> Then, you'll only have to buy a cheap DVI - splitter, and youre ok!



Be carefull when buying a "cheap" DVI - splitter. Most splitters have a resolution limitation. In Germany it was hard to find one which does at least 1600x1200 in order to allow my 20'' cinema display to use its native resolution 0f 1600x1050. Others which allow higher res to drive a cinema 22'' are even more expensive ( I bought mine for around 60$)
Non native resolution don't look good on LCDs.

On a sidenote: its most likley you have to buy a power adaptor too.

edit: might be that I mistaken splitter for switch, my fault


----------



## Imagine (Jul 27, 2005)

Ifrit,

I tried several splitters, but when the Apple 20" and Envision as connected, they don't work well together. The 20" will only operate at 1680 x 1050, and the Envision will not work. When the Envision is set to 1280 x 1024, the Apple display shuts Off.

Dean


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Jul 27, 2005)

the fact that it is dell branded just means dell are getting money for it. at the end of the day, it is just a cable. no software or drivers is required for it. it's not hardware, so i don't see why it would.


----------

